# Is the Milton gun show worth the drive?



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Is the one this upcoming weekend worth the drive from Niceville? Anybody got anything awesome they're toting up there with 'em?


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

We will have a table at the Milton show like always. I like the Milton show vs the FWB an Pcola shows they ran by different people and you see more private sales than a bunch of dealers with high prices! Jay still takes up a quarter the show but there tends to be some good stuff coming thru the door!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

It's worth the drive for me but I live in Pace. I guess it depends on what else you have to do that day.
I never go to the one at the fairgrounds anymore but I do try to make the Milton show.
Seems to be a little more "down home" than the other show.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

_I haven't been to a gun show is quite sometime, but I always seemed to fine better deals (on guns) from the people walking around the floor and in the parking lot. It was also a fine place to find parts and miscellaneous accessories for older firearms. 
_


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks like I won't have much else going on. See ya there.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I live in Milton and quit going to the gun show here. Usually not much to choose from and prices are higher than the stores prices. Nice to look though. If you want ammo I always get mine at the Pensacola show. Just don't find the ammo bargains in Milton.


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

Where is the gun show at in milton? Is there a charge to get in? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I wasn't impressed at the last one...but it's something to do


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

bass186 said:


> Where is the gun show at in milton? Is there a charge to get in? Thanks in advance.


It's off Old Bagdad Road behind the county offices....Ohhhh yeah they charge, and it goes up all the time.... 

Anyone know what time they sling the doors open????


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

9-5 Sat&Sun not sure on what they charge at the door I think it is $6.. Them ladies in the back throw together some mean biscuits and gravy!!


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Never found any deals there either.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Worth taking a rifle there to sell or not??


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Sure is, you will want to price it right to move it, what kind is it and what do you want for it?
Also found good deals there, just need to be in the right place and at the right time for the right deal, good luck


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

I usually find some great deals at the Milton show! Sometimes it is a miss but it usually is a good little show.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Just got back from the show a little while ago and I've got to say that was probably the best one there that I have been to.
I didn't buy anything but that's just because I already had everything that I saw that was a good deal. I saw 3 or 4 t things that I would have jumped on if I didn't already have one or two.
I've never seen so many Colt Woodsmans/Challengers/Targetsmans. Usually there's not even one at a show but I probably saw a dozen or more. One guy had the majority of them.
Saw a pretty good deal on a Single Six with both cylinders for $350.
There was a Ruger MKII stainless slabside for $500 that I had to pick up several times before I decided that I could do without it.
Saw a lot of nice .45s at good prices. Quite a few people walking around selling guns but didn't see anything I needed.
It was worth the short drive to me and gave me a little one-on-one time with my son. Good way to spend a morning/early afternoon.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

That show is a joke. Not to mention the inflated prices, amateur experts at every footstep trying to tell you what every gun is, and everyone that thinks their used gun is worth more than a new one. If you need a shotgun shaped cigarette lighter or stun gun, it's there but costs 6 bucks to see it.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

So obviously you didn't actually go to this one but you know what was there ? 
I guess some of us amateurs are more easily entertained but I thought it was pretty decent for a small show.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually posted after I left and it took me less than 10 minutes to walk through. I'm no expert , but don't want every clown walking beside me trying to explain what everything is, when I pause for a second to just look at a table. So what is " obviously you didn't actually go"? Maybe you are more impressed than me. Sorry I wasn't. I wasted 6 bucks.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

It was just like every Milton gunshow. A waste of time and money. I walked throught the crowd with a .22 I was gonna trade after getting low balled by every other table I passed I finally got irritated and left.. I did however get to speak with Nate from little jacks which was good...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

What kinda 22 Jeremy......???? I'm a 22 junkie!!!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> What kinda 22 Jeremy......???? I'm a 22 junkie!!!!


 A 1957 Winchester model 61 near perfect shape...


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

What kinda low ball offers did you get for that jewel


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

The cheapest was $275, the highest being $550, was more looking to trade for a 1911 but didn't see one I wanted while wading through the crowd,so I took her home.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> The cheapest was $275, the highest being $550, was more looking to trade for a 1911 but didn't see one I wanted while wading through the crowd,so I took her home.


I'll give you $425 and as many snapper you wanna catch on the Water Hazard.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I'll give you $425 and as many snapper you wanna catch on the Water Hazard.


LoL, I've caught as many as I want to catch on the water hazard.....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bluefish then? 

What ate you asking for that thing. Bet she is a beauty.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I had a good time at the show today. Good percentage of private sales. Individuals with guns to sell seemed to trail off around noon, though. Got to meet a few PFFers, and say hey to a few others I already knew. Was worth my drive. Not sure if it is worth ANOTHER drive tomorrow though.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Bluefish then?
> 
> What ate you asking for that thing. Bet she is a beauty.


I'll pm you...


----------



## jfowler886 (Feb 26, 2012)

i didn't think the last one was anything special, but you may find that one gun for the right price you can't live without


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sent ya an email chase...


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Show was decent, picked up a nice Crossbreed-ish holster from the HR guy (Nice Guy). Stopped by Mikes on the way home and picked up some 5.56.. Good way to waste a Saturday I must say.

BTW Mikes has Federal brown box for 149.95 for 500 rounds :thumbsup:


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Good to see you today Mullethunter. Sorry the .22 trade didn't work out for you.

My first time as a dealer at a gun show. The milton one is small but I found a deal and actually left with more guns than I showed up with. $6 isn't much of a gamble and there's some good folks there.

Next one is in June.


----------

